# Need to paint my car - want to do it myself.



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

I need some assistance from you guys. I have a 1999 Camry that i drive daily. Mechanically the car is in excellent condition, but the previous owner didn't take care of it cosmetically, and for the last year I've owned the car, it's had peeling paint on all top facing panels (hood, trunk, roof).

What I'd like to do is paint it myself, since I can't justify spending $500+ on a basic paint job (the whole car cost me $2000). I don't want or need a showroom quality finish, and i don't care if the paint only lasts a few years, just as long as it's something that's presentable. Something that looks good from 6 feet away. I will obviously tape off the wheels, radiator, and so forth, and i have a covered outdoor carport I was going to paint it in.

I'm attaching a few pictures so you can see the current condition of the paint.

My question to you gentlemen is what would i need to do this? Is it something I can do? How would i get the paint off the vehicle, prep it, what kind and where do i get the paint, clearcoat, etc?
Just any tips you can give me.

I don't mind buying something that I can continue to use in the future - like a buffer, or a belt sander, etc. As long as i can do this project without spending more than a few hundred $, i'm good.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Reality is that paint itself is expensive. So are guns and a compressor. Any dents? I'd suggest scoffing the whole thing with a scotchbrite pad and catching a maaco special.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

I have a compressor, and my dad can loan me one of his spray guns.

No dents


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Well your looking at 300-500$ on materials so if you think you can shoot it with your dads gun good luck , your going to need to at least sand it down and clean it up before you spray it


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

that oxidations a pain man, gonna have to feather it out and prime it in those spots.

now that i see pics, i would suggest this

1)buy 2 quarts of that color.(less than $100)
2)feather out the lifting clear coat and primer those spots to level them out.
3)scuff the rest of the panels that you have worked
and
4)spray only the panels where the clear had lifted.

or take it a little further and scuff the whole car and blend it out and clear the whole thing.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lol @ belt sander


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

i consider myself a pro, so here's my advice: "TAKE UR CAR TO A PRO.".........everybody thinks they are painters these days just cux they can shoot a lil flake. just pay the price and let the pro's do their job. just my .02


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

KAKALAK said:


> lol @ belt sander


I also just pictured him going at the car with a wood workers belt sander, and laughed. No way this car can be painted for $200, the labor to prep the pealing clear alone...


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

this what i would do sand just the hood any sand paper 120 what ever then use 400 mask of the hood around the fenders windshield. clean it really good with wax and grease remover shoot shingle stage paint if the hood comes out good then hit the fenders. just buy and mix out as lil paint as possiable. buy a pint of paint. kinda like a test to see if all your skills and equipent is going to work out.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> lol @ belt sander


x338383
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

x2 use single stage go to tcp global.com


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Fk a single stage. Shit will look dull in a year. But yeah take it to maaco. You'll thank us.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> i consider myself a pro, so here's my advice: "TAKE UR CAR TO A PRO.".........everybody thinks they are painters these days just cux they can shoot a lil flake. just pay the price and let the pro's do their job. just my .02


I don't want a 'pro' paintjob. and i never said i considered myself a painter.



NFA Fabrication said:


> I also just pictured him going at the car with a wood workers belt sander, and laughed. No way this car can be painted for $200, the labor to prep the pealing clear alone...


Yeah i'm sorry, like i said, i have no experience painting, so i don't know what kind i need. But at the same time I never said i wanted the car painted for $200 - did you just make that number up? I absolutely expect to spend $450+, but i don't want to spend more than that. Again, i'm not looking for a showroom quality paint job. 

Also it's "peeling", not "pealing".


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

If you really suggest i take it to someone to do, then I'm fine with that - i'll listen to your suggestions.

That said, is there anyone in or around the Houston area that would want to do it? I'd rather pay a member of the community to do it than a retail chain.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Stealth said:


> If you really suggest i take it to someone to do, then I'm fine with that - i'll listen to your suggestions.
> 
> That said, is there anyone in or around the Houston area that would want to do it? I'd rather pay a member of the community to do it than a retail chain.


start small bro. Get your knowledge up and then work on a entire car


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

KAKALAK said:


> start small bro. Get your knowledge up and then work on a entire car


I would, but I really don't have the time (or desire) to. If i can knock the whole thing out on a Saturday, i'm all for it, but this is not something i want to start doing as a hobby.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Stealth said:


> If you really suggest i take it to someone to do, then I'm fine with that - i'll listen to your suggestions.
> 
> That said, is there anyone in or around the Houston area that would want to do it? I'd rather pay a member of the community to do it than a retail chain.


yeah come by my shop and ill figure if feasable.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

slo said:


> yeah come by my shop and ill figure if feasable.


Can you PM me your address please?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

slo said:


> yeah come by my shop and ill figure if feasable.


UR WELCOME.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Stealth said:


> I would, but I really don't have the time (or desire) to. If i can knock the whole thing out on a Saturday, i'm all for it, but this is not something i want to start doing as a hobby.


Oh okay..... yeah just pay somebody :yes:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I can prolly get u some supplies for under $100 but the paint and clear will eat up the rest of your budget!! :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Stealth said:


> If you really suggest i take it to someone to do, then I'm fine with that - i'll listen to your suggestions.
> 
> That said, is there anyone in or around the Houston area that would want to do it? I'd rather pay a member of the community to do it than a retail chain.


*MAACO*


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

regal ryda said:


> *MAACO*


I appreciate the time it took you to increase the size of the text and the font. Perhaps you should use that time to read my post first next time. I'm trying to give the business to a community member or business than a large retail chain.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

There's some people out there that have hand painted cars with a special roller and Rustoleum paint. Didn't look half bad and had decent reviews.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

bring it to slo he's good people


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Stealth said:


> I appreciate the time it took you to increase the size of the text and the font. Perhaps you should use that time to read my post first next time. I'm trying to give the business to a community member or business than a large retail chain.


Judging by the response you're getting no one here will be able to paint your car for those numbers not even you(but if you can great), they will have that much in materials and time whereas you may be able to catch a MAACO paint special of 250 and get what you want


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

macco uses single stage paintunless you pay for a bc cc and it sounds like he dont wanna spend tht type of money


----------

